# The Northampton to Market Harborough line 2013



## alex76 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hay folks well this old line is becoming a bit of a obsession for me now as each time I visit it shows me something new (or old should I say) as it has lots hidden away in the bushes and brambles. Well I have now covered most of the line from oxendon tunnels to the out skirts of Northampton so please check out my past reports 

Oxendon railway tunnel northants feb2012 
Hunting down more railway relics may 2012 
also while doing some follow up research I have just found out that oxendon tunnel has a twin bore next to each other so will be heading back for a third visit 

for those who do not know about this line a wee bit of history 

The Northampton to Market Harborough line was designed by George R. Stephenson (nephew of the Railway Pioneer George Stephenson) and was opened in 1859.
The line had a staggered history in its final years. It was first closed to passenger traffic on 4th January 1960 but was reopened to through traffic on the 6th January 1969. It was closed again on 1st May 1969 and reopened on 10th July 1972. The passenger service was finally withdrawn on 26 August 1973, although the line continued to be used by freight trains.
On 15th August 1981, the day before closure, a special train was chartered to run from Northampton to Market Harborough and return. This was the last British Rail passenger train to run on the line.
The line has two tunnels which where know by the train drivers as rat runs due to the size of the openings 

on with the pics of what this visit found

how the tunnels looked in 1981 with the last train







and the jems i found 













this is where the line is being restored by Northamton and lamport railway





























































till the next one folks thanks for looking


----------



## derelicthunter (Feb 1, 2013)

some great pics here thanks for sharing is there access into the tunnels?


----------



## alex76 (Feb 1, 2013)

derelicthunter said:


> some great pics here thanks for sharing is there access into the tunnels?



Kelmarsh is now a public footpath oxendon tunnel you have to be a little bit cheeky


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 1, 2013)

Some ace photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 1, 2013)

Great report - still a bit sad though.


----------



## steve2109 (Feb 2, 2013)

Love any train stuff, thanks for sharing, great pictures


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 3, 2013)

*Third pic from bottom... ACE!!!*


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 3, 2013)

Great report! I always feel sad to see any vehicle (be it a plane, train or automobile) just left in this state...


----------



## alex76 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the comments chaps


----------

